# First Advanced EV conversion India - Matiz



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of your car. just start with body motor everything before you start.

Miz


----------



## pvgoutham (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,

We have already ripped the polluter, and completed the adopter place too.

I will try to take the pic before I fix the motor under the hood.


----------



## dubelt (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi.
Nice project.
I would not expect 100km range using only ~9kWh battery capacity with 750 - 850 kg weight of car.

You will need about 8-9kW to maintain 80km/h speed for 800kg curb (pure math equations).


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

My car is 1200 kg and needs 130 ah at 120 vdc to get about 80 k at 65 kph.

Just a ballpark figure though.

Miz


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree with the about 8 to 9 kW at 80 km/hr, and expect you might get around 70 km range at 80 km/hr with 80% discharge of your nominal 3.2*48*60 ~9.2kWh pack. You could likely hit the lower end of your target range if your average speed is around 60 km/hr.


----------



## pvgoutham (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Folk,

yes, your right at 80KM/h we will never get 100KM using 9KW pack, but I am expecting 80-100 KM/h as my max speed, and Max range of 80-100KM with an average of 40-50KM/H.

I hope this makes sense right.

Vinay


----------



## pvgoutham (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Folks, 

Can any one help me decide of the 12VDC auxiliary motor to run my A/C, I am planing to use 12VDC as I am planing to add Solar panel to charge my auxiliary battery.

Any feedback is invited. to address the A/C issue. 
Heating is not planned as of now. But any pointer would be helpful.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## dubelt (Sep 27, 2011)

*pvgoutham please use proper unit prefixes, this is technical forum.*

U can use A/C both ways - as cooling device and heating. This is normal energy/heat pump.
As advantage while using A/C pump for heating - you will get more heat from 1Watt of electrical energy than using electric resistant heating element.
Electrical energy work does not heat in this case, it only transfers heat from one radiator to another.

I would guess that 250-500Watt motor is required.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

A friend of mine uses a ladys hand held hair dryer for heat. He runs it off of 120VDC pack voltage and it works fine. He just cut a hole in the existing heater box, epoxied the dryer tube into it. and covered the normal air intake with foil tape and wired up the hair dryer to a relay that is turned on by the factory heater switch, so the switch does not handle the heater amperage.

The hair dryer is 1650 Watts and most ceramic heaters are 1500 watts.

We are in Arizona, so the weather gets to 30 degrees F. in our area int the winter with no snow.

Miz


----------



## pvgoutham (Jul 13, 2011)

dubelt said:


> *pvgoutham please use proper unit prefixes, this is technical forum.*
> 
> U can use A/C both ways - as cooling device and heating. This is normal energy/heat pump.
> As advantage while using A/C pump for heating - you will get more heat from 1Watt of electrical energy than using electric resistant heating element.
> ...


Hi dubelt,

You mean I can use the existing A/C compressor in the car to do cooling and heating, can you give me more insight on how and what should be the setup for this, I can find a 12VDC 250-500 Watt motor to run the compressor.

Thanks & Regards,
Vinay


----------



## dubelt (Sep 27, 2011)

Whole idea is described here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_pump
You could use closed/sealed pump dedicated to large freezers / chill cars or etc. .
These pumps do not require additional motor - it is inside the unit. Only one problem is in acquiring right power rated of unit.

It is idea of condition / heating commonly used in homes, I really do not understand why it is not used in mobile vehicles...


----------



## pvgoutham (Jul 13, 2011)

Here are the Photos of the car and the engine removal.

Added the eDrive in and done with mounting.


----------



## vu2rps (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Gautam,

This is Rajesh from Hyderabad, I wish to convert my Maruti Omni to EV, would you have any suggestions for me, suggestions from other readers also welcome. Thanks..


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

That is a pretty little car. Looks like lots of room for stuff too.

Miz


----------



## pvgoutham (Jul 13, 2011)

vu2rps said:


> Hi Gautam,
> 
> This is Rajesh from Hyderabad, I wish to convert my Maruti Omni to EV, would you have any suggestions for me, suggestions from other readers also welcome. Thanks..


Hi Rajesh,

Please call me at 09886275151, we can talk more on what you require.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## prashanth venkataswamy (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi , Let me know after conversion to EV on your matiz car

what is the max speed achived with four person seated

can we have adapter for charging EV car in our home

when to change the battery after its end life

let me know the cost pirce, please

million peoples are waiting for your response!!!


----------



## pvgoutham (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Prashanth,

I the car is almost ready, need to add few more things, not getting time to work on so its taking more time for me.

Max speed i tried in city is 70kmph with 4 people but for short duration only we could drive as it was test phase.

You can charge with just 15A socket at home.

Life time is 5-7 Years min.

Cost would be min 4.5L to Max 6L.


----------



## sathyan (Feb 9, 2016)

@pvgautham, from where did you source the conversion kit and where did you do the conversion. i mean place. even i have been toying with this idea as i too have a matiz. i am based in delhi. anyone who can throw some light on this is also welcome!


----------



## pvgoutham (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi sathya,

Our Car is ready, only DC-DC converter needs to be added, and as I am moving out of country, planning to sell it, to the person with Passion for electric cars.

Most of the items were sourced for China, only the BMS is from USA and Batteries are also for a company in US but the made in China.

If are serious, you can call me once i get time I will post the Photos in here.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## sathyan (Feb 9, 2016)

@pvgautham

Hi Vinay,

Thanks for replying. Any luck on sourcing components in India. Also, the cost of conversion seems steep considering the project being done on an already available platform.

regards
sathyan


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

sathyan said:


> @pvgautham
> 
> Hi Vinay,
> 
> ...


Hi Sathyan,

I am doing this EV conversion project along with Vinay. The project is complete . Its difficult to source components at the numbers required for hobby projects in India. The eco-system does not exist here. You get the right price and quality only by importing. Let us know the details of what you want to do in a given price range and we can help out (send out a PM..)


----------



## hardrocker (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi sathya and vinay

i am also in delhi and planning to convert my first car. it would be great if you can you can share your experience and help me out with few querries. 

thanks!! akash


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

hardrocker said:


> Hi sathya and vinay
> 
> i am also in delhi and planning to convert my first car. it would be great if you can you can share your experience and help me out with few querries.
> 
> thanks!! akash


Hi hardrocker,

PM me or Vinay (we did the project together) with your queries. We can for sure share some of our experiences.


----------



## vadirajkatti (Feb 17, 2018)

pvgoutham said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am starting this Thread, to post the details of first AC drive conversion in India.
> 
> ...


Dear Concerned,

Kindly get in touch with me. I can be of great help for you. My name is Vadiraj 9590180180


----------

